# Mailman Error Log Grows Huge Quickly

## KCSB

So I have a little problem with my mailman. Please excuse the lengthy explanation:

Recently, I noticed that our disk space was disappearing and that our rsnapshots were getting kind of large for the size of the drive. After a few weeks of searching, I finally found that the culprit was the /var/lib/mailman/logs/error file - which, when mailman was started by the init.d script, would grow huge in a very short period of time. To give some idea as to what I am talking about:

```

-rw-rw-r-- 1 mailman daemon 146M Sep 30 07:33 error

-rw-rw-r-- 1 mailman daemon 153M Sep 30 07:34 error

```

Here are the errors being generated in that file:

```
Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24564) Skipping and preserving unparseable message: 1254321228.7735679+4c892b0ae1f33912ffdb2c9e01117256c5396110

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Skipping and preserving unparseable message: 1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24564) Failed to unlink/preserve backup file: /var/lib/mailman/qfiles/in/1254321228.7735679+4c892b0ae1f33912ffdb2c9e01117256c5396110.bak

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Failed to unlink/preserve backup file: /var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.bak

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Uncaught runner exception: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Runner.py", line 100, in _oneloop

    msg, msgdata = self._switchboard.dequeue(filebase)

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Switchboard.py", line 154, in dequeue

    fp = open(filename)

IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Skipping and preserving unparseable message: 1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Failed to unlink/preserve backup file: /var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.bak

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Uncaught runner exception: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Runner.py", line 100, in _oneloop

    msg, msgdata = self._switchboard.dequeue(filebase)

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Switchboard.py", line 154, in dequeue

    fp = open(filename)

IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Skipping and preserving unparseable message: 1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Failed to unlink/preserve backup file: /var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.bak

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Uncaught runner exception: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'

Sep 30 07:35:04 2009 (24562) Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Runner.py", line 100, in _oneloop

    msg, msgdata = self._switchboard.dequeue(filebase)

  File "/usr/lib/mailman/Mailman/Queue/Switchboard.py", line 154, in dequeue

    fp = open(filename)

IOError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/lib/mailman/qfiles/bounces/1254321295.8109021+2dcec752d6a5940936e21357696a1570e0da2d21.pck'
```

Now, the catch is - when I start mailman manually (/usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl -s start) - I don't get these errors, and the mailing lists work fine. When I start mailman with the init.d script, the mailing lists do NOT work, and this error file gets generated at a massive rate. 

There's nothing in the process listings to indicate that something is misfiring in the init.d script. 

```
server logs # /etc/init.d/mailman start

 * Starting mailman ... 

server logs # ps -ef | grep mailman

mailman  24558     1  0 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 bin/mailmanctl -s start

mailman  24561 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=ArchRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24562 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=BounceRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24563 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=CommandRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24564 24558 87 07:34 ?        00:00:10 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=IncomingRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24565 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=NewsRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24566 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=OutgoingRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24567 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=VirginRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24568 24558  3 07:34 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=RetryRunner:0:1 -s

root     24582 24245  0 07:34 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto mailman

server logs # /usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl -s start

Starting Mailman's master qrunner.

server logs # ps -ef | grep mailman

mailman  24919     1  0 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/mailmanctl -s start

mailman  24920 24919 17 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=ArchRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24921 24919 18 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=BounceRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24922 24919  9 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=CommandRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24923 24919 11 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=IncomingRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24924 24919  9 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=NewsRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24925 24919 10 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=OutgoingRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24926 24919 24 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=VirginRunner:0:1 -s

mailman  24927 24919  9 07:37 ?        00:00:00 /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/lib/mailman/bin/qrunner --runner=RetryRunner:0:1 -s

root     24951 24245  0 07:37 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --colour=auto mailman
```

And just to cover everything, here's the init.d script:

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/mailman/files/mailman.rc,v 1.5 2004/07/14 23:50:52 agriffis Exp $

depend() {

   need net

   use logger

}

start() {

   ebegin "Starting mailman"

   su - mailman -c 'bin/mailmanctl -s start' >/dev/null 2>&1

   eend $?

}

stop() {

   ebegin "Stopping mailman"

   su - mailman -c 'bin/mailmanctl stop' >/dev/null 2>&1

   eend $?

}

svc_restart() {

   ebegin "Restarting mailman"

   su - mailman -c 'bin/mailmanctl restart' >/dev/null 2>&1

   eend $?

}
```

Anyway - it's not a major issue, as I've taken mailman out of the default runlevel and have to start it manually upon a reboot. But I still don't understand why the script was generating these errors at such a massive rate. What am I not seeing here?

Anyway, any advice/guidance would be appreciated.

----------

## slackline

Whats the verbose debug output look like when you start it using the init script?

```

/etc/init.d/mailman -d -v restart

```

No real experience with mailman I'm afraid but this might provide some insight.

slack

----------

## KCSB

Well, here it is:

```
server logs # /etc/init.d/mailman --debug --verbose restart

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /sbin/functions.sh

++ RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS=yes

++ [[ -f /etc/conf.d/rc ]]

++ source /etc/conf.d/rc

+++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

+++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

+++ RC_INTERACTIVE=yes

+++ RC_HOTPLUG=yes

+++ RC_COLDPLUG=yes

+++ RC_PLUG_SERVICES=

+++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

+++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

+++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

+++ RC_VERBOSE=no

+++ RC_BOOTLOG=no

+++ RC_BOOTCHART=no

+++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

+++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

+++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

+++ RC_DEVICES=auto

+++ RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=no

+++ RC_DMESG_LEVEL=1

+++ RC_RETRY_KILL=yes

+++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

+++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

+++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

+++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

+++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+++ svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

+++ svcmount=no

+++ svcfstype=tmpfs

+++ svcsize=2048

++ declare -r svclib=/lib/rcscripts

++ declare -r svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

++ svcmount=no

++ svcfstype=tmpfs

++ svcsize=2048

++ deptypes='need use'

++ ordtypes='before after'

++ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

++ RC_VERBOSE=no

++ RC_NOCOLOR=no

++ RC_ENDCOL=yes

++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

++ RC_DEVICES=auto

++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

++ RC_INDENTATION=

++ RC_DEFAULT_INDENT=2

++ RC_DOT_PATTERN=

++ import_addon splash-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh

++ has_addon splash-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ -f /sbin/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ import_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh

++ has_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ _RC_GET_KV_CACHE=

++ NET_FS_LIST='afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs'

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

++ [[ -z '' ]]

+++ /sbin/consoletype

++ export CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ [[ pty == \s\e\r\i\a\l ]]

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ setup_defaultlevels

++ get_bootconfig

++ local copt=

++ local newbootlevel=

++ local newsoftlevel=

++ [[ -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(</proc/cmdline)'

++ case "${copt%=*}" in

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ get_bootparam noconfigprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ get_bootparam configprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ -n default ]]

++ [[ -d /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -L /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/softlevel ]]

++ export SOFTLEVEL=default

++ SOFTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ [[ -n /sbin/functions.sh ]]

++ [[ /sbin/runscript.sh != \/\s\b\i\n\/\r\c ]]

++ declare -r BOOTLEVEL DEFAULTLEVEL SOFTLEVEL

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ COLS=0

++ ((  COLS == 0  ))

++++ stty size

+++ set -- 59 230

+++ echo 230

++ COLS=230

++ ((  COLS > 0  ))

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                                                                                                                                                                                                               '

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ GOOD=''

++ WARN=''

++ BAD=''

++ HILITE=''

++ BRACKET=''

++ NORMAL=''

+ [[ 0 != \0 ]]

+ myscript=/etc/init.d/mailman

+ [[ -L /etc/init.d/mailman ]]

+ SVCNAME=/etc/init.d/mailman

+ declare -r SVCNAME=mailman

+ export SVCNAME

+ myservice=mailman

+ svc_trap

+ trap 'eerror "ERROR:  ${SVCNAME} caught an interrupt"; exit 1' INT QUIT TSTP

+ [[ -e /dev/.rcsysinit ]]

+ [[ '' == \1 ]]

+ svcpause=no

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh

++ RC_GOT_SERVICES=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

++ /sbin/depscan.sh

++ source /var/lib/init.d/deptree

+++ declare -r rc_type_ineed=2

+++ declare -r rc_type_needsme=3

+++ declare -r rc_type_iuse=4

+++ declare -r rc_type_usesme=5

+++ declare -r rc_type_ibefore=6

+++ declare -r rc_type_iafter=7

+++ declare -r rc_type_broken=8

+++ declare -r rc_type_mtime=9

+++ declare -r rc_index_scale=10

+++ declare -a RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[0]=59

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10]=courier-authlib

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+3]='courier-imapd courier-imapd-ssl courier-pop3d courier-pop3d-ssl'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+9]=1236017774

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20]=courier-imapd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+2]='courier-authlib net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+9]=1229635345

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30]=courier-imapd-ssl

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+2]='courier-authlib net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+9]=1229635345

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40]=courier-pop3d

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+2]='courier-authlib net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+9]=1229635345

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50]=courier-pop3d-ssl

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+2]='courier-authlib net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+9]=1229635345

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60]=crypto-loop

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+6]='local localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+9]=1242318203

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70]=modules

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+3]='checkfs crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+9]=1229971413

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80]=dhcp

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+9]=1141066797

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90]=mysql

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+4]='localmount named net netmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+5]=apache2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+9]=1229968296

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100]=dhcpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+9]=1247846987

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110]=mysqlmanager

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+4]='localmount named net netmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+9]=1229968296

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120]=dhcrelay

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+9]=1247846987

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130]=named

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+5]='apache2 atalk dhcp dhcpd mysql mysqlmanager nscd ntp-client ntpd rdate sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+9]=1249152302

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140]=net.eth0

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+9]=1229969218

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150]=net.lo

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+6]='local net.eth0'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160]=netmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+5]='apache2 mysql mysqlmanager'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170]=saslauthd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+9]=1246301554

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180]=nscd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+4]='named net slapd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+9]=1246042174

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190]=sendmail

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+4]='clamd syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+7]='amavisd checkroot spamd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+9]=1216331127

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200]=ntp-client

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+6]='local ntpd vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+9]=1245872152

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210]=serial

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+9]=1110563852

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220]=ntpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+7]='checkroot ntp-client'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+9]=1245872152

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230]=slapd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+5]=nscd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+9]=1230925792

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240]=slurpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+9]=1230925792

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250]=spamd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+6]='local sendmail'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+9]=1182883850

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260]=amavisd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+4]='clamd syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+6]='local sendmail'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+9]=1247847024

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270]=sshd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+6]='apache2 local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+9]=1239060344

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280]=apache2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+4]='mysql named netmount syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+7]='checkroot sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+9]=1247070325

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+2]='clock hostname localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+5]='amavisd apache2 atalk dhcp dhcpd dhcrelay gpm mailman mailman2 named ntp-client ntpd pwcheck sendmail spamd sshd vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+7]='bootmisc checkroot'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+9]=1243533456

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300]=atalk

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+4]='named syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+9]=1240249038

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310]=udev

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+9]=1245260166

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+4]='clock hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+6]='local net.eth0 net.lo syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+7]='checkroot pciparm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+3]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+3]='checkfs crypto-loop hostname modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+6]='amavisd apache2 atalk bootmisc checkfs clamd clock consolefont courier-authlib courier-imapd courier-imapd-ssl courier-pop3d courier-pop3d-ssl crypto-loop dhcp dhcpd dhcrelay gpm hostname ices keymaps local localmount mailman mailman2 modules mysql mysqlmanager named net.eth0 net.lo netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd numlock pciparm pwcheck pydoc-2.4 pydoc-2.6 rdate rmnologin rsyncd saslauthd sendmail serial slapd slurpd spamd sshd syslog-ng udev udev-dev-tarball udev-mount udev-postmount urandom vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+7]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350]=clamd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+5]='amavisd sendmail'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+9]=1245873360

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360]=clock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+5]='bootmisc vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+2]='keymaps localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380]=gpm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+9]=1232490467

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390]=hostname

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+5]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+6]='local net.eth0 net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400]=ices

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+9]=1201541130

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410]=keymaps

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+3]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+7]='amavisd apache2 atalk bootmisc checkfs checkroot clamd clock consolefont courier-authlib courier-imapd courier-imapd-ssl courier-pop3d courier-pop3d-ssl crypto-loop dhcp dhcpd dhcrelay gpm hostname ices keymaps localmount mailman mailman2 modules mysql mysqlmanager named net.eth0 net.lo netmount nscd ntp-client ntpd numlock pciparm pwcheck pydoc-2.4 pydoc-2.6 rdate rmnologin rsyncd saslauthd sendmail serial slapd slurpd spamd sshd syslog-ng udev udev-dev-tarball udev-mount udev-postmount urandom vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430]=numlock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+2]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+3]='bootmisc clock consolefont gpm keymaps net.eth0 net.lo numlock pwcheck rmnologin serial syslog-ng udev-postmount urandom vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+5]='mysql mysqlmanager'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+6]='local pciparm'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+7]='checkroot crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450]=pciparm

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+6]='bootmisc local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+7]='checkroot localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+9]=1233596506

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460]=mailman

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+9]=1251314493

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470]=pwcheck

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+9]=1246301554

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480]=mailman2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+9]=1215361135

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490]=pydoc-2.4

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+9]=1243533645

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500]=pydoc-2.6

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+9]=1251303414

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510]=rdate

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+4]=named

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+6]='local vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+9]=1181670711

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520]=udev-dev-tarball

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+9]=1245260166

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530]=rmnologin

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540]=udev-mount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+9]=1245260166

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550]=rsyncd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[550+9]=1251487518

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560]=udev-postmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[560+9]=1245260166

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570]=urandom

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[570+9]=1229969215

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580]=vixie-cron

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+4]='clock syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+7]='checkroot ntp-client rdate'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[580+9]=1176401650

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+3]='amavisd apache2 atalk courier-authlib courier-imapd courier-imapd-ssl courier-pop3d courier-pop3d-ssl dhcp dhcpd dhcrelay ices mailman mailman2 named netmount ntp-client ntpd pydoc-2.4 pydoc-2.6 rdate saslauthd sendmail slapd slurpd spamd sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+5]='clamd mysql mysqlmanager nscd rsyncd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+7]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[590+9]=

+++ declare -r RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ declare -r RC_GOT_DEPTREE_INFO=yes

+++ declare -r LOGGER_SERVICE=syslog-ng

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ rc_name=

++ rc_index=0

++ rc_ineed=

++ rc_needsme=

++ rc_iuse=

++ rc_usesme=

++ rc_ibefore=

++ rc_iafter=

++ rc_broken=

++ rc_mtime=

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh

++ RC_GOT_DAEMON=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ RC_RETRY_KILL=no

++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+ net_service mailman

+ [[ -n mailman ]]

+ [[ mailman == \n\e\t ]]

++ add_suffix /etc/conf.d/mailman

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/mailman.default ]]

++ echo /etc/conf.d/mailman

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/conf.d/mailman

+ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/mailman ]]

++ add_suffix /etc/rc.conf

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf.default ]]

++ echo /etc/rc.conf

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/rc.conf

+ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf ]]

+ source /etc/rc.conf

++ UNICODE=yes

++ EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim

+ mylevel=default

+ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

+ service_started mailman

+ test_service_state mailman started

+ [[ -z mailman ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/mailman

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/mailman ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/mailman ]]

+ svcstarted=1

+ service_inactive mailman

+ test_service_state mailman inactive

+ [[ -z mailman ]]

+ [[ -z inactive ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/inactive/mailman

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/mailman ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/inactive/mailman ]]

+ svcinactive=1

++ bash -n /etc/init.d/mailman

+ rcscript_errors=

+ opts='start stop restart'

+ source /etc/init.d/mailman

+ [[ -z start stop restart ]]

+ shift

+ [[ 3 -lt 1 ]]

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ RC_VERBOSE=yes

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ retval=0

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ svc_restart

+ ebegin 'Restarting mailman'

+ local 'msg=Restarting mailman' dots spaces=

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='Restarting mailman ...'

+ einfon 'Restarting mailman ...'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -ne ' * Restarting mailman ...'

 * Restarting mailman ...+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ echo

+ LAST_E_LEN=25

+ LAST_E_CMD=ebegin

+ return 0

+ su - mailman -c 'bin/mailmanctl restart'

+ eend 0

+ local retval=0

+ shift

+ _eend 0 eerror ''

+ local retval=0 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ msg='[ ok ]'

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                                                                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]'e '                                                                                                                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

+ return 0

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 0

+ retval=0

+ exit 0
```

I don't see anything that's alarming. Using the script, mailman starts in very much the same manner as it does when I start it manually - save for the massive error log issue (and the fact that the lists don't work). I'm almost wondering if the issue has something to do with when mailman moved from /usr/local/mailman to /usr/lib/mailman.

----------

